# Nyererei with Haps & Peacocks ?



## chagoi (Dec 29, 2010)

A few months ago I got a 30 Hap & peacock mix. In the mix are 2 Pundamilia Nyereri. They are very aggresive And I think the only Vics in the tank. For now it's ok as they are small and in a 180 with a lot of hiding places. In the furture I'm going to rehome the females. Since I'll have to remove all the decor it would be a good time to rehome the nyereri. There are also Yellow labs ,clown loachs & cats in there.

Opinions please on the Nyereri. Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I was advised nyererei are too aggressive for many haps and peacocks. That they are better suited for the more aggressive mbuna. I have mine with demasoni and all is well.


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with DJ. When the nyererei are the same size (or slightly smaller) than the haps/peacocks, they will bully their tank mates (same with the single tropheus in the all-male Malawi tank).

I have had a bit better luck with them fitting in as the smallest fish in the tank though. They can hold their own and are less apt to try to punk a 7" taiwan reef. But I have only ever had a sinlge male Vic in the tank and never any females. I can imagine them getting super nasty with ladies present.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I just bought 1 of these guys and before reading this i was planning on putting him in my new all male peacock tank. But i decided against it and im not dissapointed with my decision. He is in my 75g with mostly mbuna and let me tell u that is def where he belongs. LOL


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

I have this victorian in my all male hap-peacock tank. I'm not sure what kind he is, he was sold as a "red shoulder victorian hap" and the LFS couldn't track down a scientific name from their supplier (Pablo Tepot or something?)

At any rate, he seems very mellow and gets along well with all of the other boys.








[/URL]
IMAG0119 by Weld Turtle, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## jkeeler (Aug 25, 2009)

Catfish Dan your fish may be an 'All Red'.
http://www.african-cichlid.com/allred.htm

Here is my dominant male
http://s1102.photobucket.com/albums/g451/jmkeeler/Fish/

His color is not always that red, he was in breeding mode.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fish in the pic is timid (to the point where he may not color up well with haps and peacocks) whereas the Pundamilia is aggressive. So everything still makes sense.


----------



## chagoi (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Are nyererei aggressive for victorians. I have others starting to look like Vics to me anyway.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes.


----------

